# General > Literature >  I've lost my red yo-yo

## Lavenderblue2

I know this maybe isn't the right place to ask but I was trying to remember the words to 'I've lost my red yo-yo' (with the wee yellow string) for my grandson.  

He was playing with a yo-yo last night and I tried to sing it to him and failed miserably.

I wonder if any of you are able to help?

LB  ::

----------


## changilass

RED YO YO 
(Matt McGinn) 

Wee Anne took her yo-yo, to School she did go though, she shouldna hae taen it at a, 
It fell oot her haun, and it rolled on the grun, and it went through a hole in the wa, 

Chorus: 
Did ye find a red yo-yo, red yo-yo, red yo-yo, 
Did ye find a red yo-yo wi a wee yella string.


The darin wee Annie, She went tae the jannie, adecent wee man as a rule, 
Its pleasin tae tell, That he rang on his bell, And asked every wean in the school, 

Chorus 

The kids left their pencils and papers and stencils to knock on the doors a aroon. 
And as they went rapping and ringing and chapping they asked a the folk o the toon. 

Chorus 

The polis soon learned and they were so concerned that they left a their murders aside, 
The whole of the force was alerted of course, and they went on the telly and cried. 

Chorus 

All over the country the common and gentry were watching their big T.V. screen, 
Things really got gaun' some when President Johnson received an appeal from the Queen. 

Chorus 

The wires they were tremblin' when he phoned the Kremlin to ask aboot Annie's yoyo, 
But Kosygin agreed with the greatest of speed. "Sio phonvo orchen strativichen.' (whatever it means)

Chorus 

In Peking and Paris and a round the Barras the people they searched high and low, 
Till finally Annie announced that her Granny had bought her another yo-yo. 

Last Chorus: 

And it was a red yo-yo, red yo-yo, red yo-yo, 
And it was a red yo-yo wi a wee yellow string.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Oh, that is great Changilass.

All I need now is for you to teach me the tune to the verse - now I see the words I realise I only know the tune to the chorus.

Thank you so much.

LB :Smile:

----------


## changilass

Sorry Lavenderblue2, can't help you with the tune as I have never heard of it lol, I just did a random google search and found it on the 3rd attempt.  I didn't even know if I had the right thing till one of the other orgers told me.

----------


## Torvaig

> Oh, that is great Changilass.
> 
> All I need now is for you to teach me the tune to the verse - now I see the words I realise I only know the tune to the chorus.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> LB


The verse melody is similar to that of the chorus; if you lived next door I would sing it to you!  :Wink:

----------


## Aaldtimer

If you can listen in to Caithness FM just after 9:00pm tomorrow (Tues) night it will be on the playlist of the  Frankly Folk prog.

----------


## Torvaig

Now how's that for service LB?

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> If you can listen in to Caithness FM just after 9:00pm tomorrow (Tues) night it will be on the playlist of the Frankly Folk prog.


Thank you Aaldtimer - I'll look forward to that - all I have to do is try and remember to listen!!   :: 



Torvaig - if you would sing to me I wish I could live next door to you - all I hear are sheep here!   :Wink: 

LB

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I just listened to that great song on Caithness FM - thank you for that Aaldtimer - I've never had a request played on the radio before - I'm away now to try and sing it whilst I still have the tune in my head.  

Thank goodness it'll only be the sheep listening  :: 

_Oh I've lost my red yo-yo ... humm, humm...._

LB

----------


## Celticangel

You can listen to this and lots of other good old songs by the wonderful Matt McGinn on You Tube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6gNvhLbtRc

----------

